# HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

july 29th. 

that's tommorrow, but we'll have more time to celebrate! 

arty: :gift: :balloons: :leap: :birthday: :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww Katrina.... that is very sweet of you..... :hug: :greengrin: 

Happy birthday Stacey ......may your wish come true.....  

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :gift: arty: :balloons: :dance: :stars: :leap: :bday: :wahoo:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I won't be home tomorrow so happy early birthday Stacey!!! Hope you have a great one!!! :gift: :stars: :birthday: :balloons: :dance:  :gift: :leap: :clap: :gift: :birthday: :balloons:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how did you know it was going to be my birthday tomorrow Katrina?? 

Thanks :grouphug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang you beat me to it. I was going to wait till midnight tonight. 

:gift: :birthday: :gift: :birthday: :gift: :birthday: HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!! :birthday: :gift: :birthday: :gift: :birthday: :gift:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY.......HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR DAY TOMORROW*


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i'm psychic!! 


lol...no, facebook sent me a reminder. 

:greengrin:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Woohoo! 2 days of birthday celebration!!!!

arty: :birthday: :balloons: :dance: :gift:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> i'm psychic!!
> 
> lol...no, facebook sent me a reminder.
> 
> :greengrin:


LOL that facebook is funny


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:birthday:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Stacey!!!! I hope you have a WONDERFUL day!!!! :hug: :hug:

:birthday: :leap: :birthday: :stars: :birthday: :wahoo: :gift: arty: :birthday:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Happy Birth Day Stacy. :gift: And have a GREAT DAY! arty: :balloons: You make this possible and I want to thank you.  May all the good you do for others come back to you :angel2: this year and on your very special day. ray: :birthday:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Stacey, me & my girls & boys send you :birthday: greetings!
:grouphug: :gift: :gift:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That was great Katrina... :thumbup: ..nanny ...nanny boo boo....Stacey ...hehe ....she really did a great thing there....LOL Got Ya..... :ROFL: You have to know Stacey... that you are special to us......Happy Birthday girl.. :grouphug: :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hope you have a great day! Happy birthday!
beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

:stars: :birthday: :stars: Hope you have a great one!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys i leave in a couple min for work then I will be gone all day - sad but lets hope its a good tip day


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:stars: :balloons: :birthday: :gift: :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: :dance: :birthday: :dance: :stars: 

:gift: :gift: :gift: :gift: :gift: :gift:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Happy Happy Birthday to you. :birthday: :gift: arty: :balloons: :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

* arty: arty: HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU STACEY!!!!!! arty: arty: *


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Woooo Hoooo!!! Happy Birthday Stacey!!! Hope you have a great one!!! * arty: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boring so far -- coworkers all but one forgot my birthday - BIL forgot my birthday till I mentioned it! and now I am waiting on my brother to get home so I can celebrate my birthday with the family ugh. I am SO HUNGRY but I am waiting on the brother -- yes i do love him.............I think LOL

Anyway -- it should get better from here


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Stacey!!!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:hair: sorry i am late but :birthday: arty: hope you had a great one.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:birthday: :gift: arty: :balloons: Hope it was a wonderful celebration with your famliy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes the family part was nice - once we got to it LOL - but I am blessed I have a very special family


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm late too, but so glad to hear you had a great day!! Happy Birthday! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad your day... was a happy one.... :greengrin:


----------

